# Newbie with some questions



## OLDTIMER (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have aquired a few old & worn out Stingrays that are in need of repair and have taken them on as a past-time/hobby. My ultimate desire is restoration of both bikes. I owned a new Coppertone, fendered 2-speed Stingray in my childhood and since that I guess, has never gotten out of my system. 
The first is a '74 Red Stingray single-speed that is pretty much worn out. I aquired this bike a few years ago and I have been picking up reproduction, NOS and/or nice used parts from time-to-time. The only plan I have from stock is painting the bike Sunset Orange instead of the original Red.  I work in an auto repair shop and have a friend who owns a body shop so frame painting is free. I have broken the "secret Schwinn paint code" and have an automotive paint code eqivalent to Sunset Orange. I must remove all parts from the frame and he will strip, e-coat & paint the frame with a polyurathene base coat/clear coat. I will have to apply the decals and return the frame to him for a thin clear coat over the decals. 
My second bike is a '70 single-speed Fastback that sits quietly awaiting my help. This one is a little rougher and I've come to see that obtaining specific Fastback parts are a little harder than the basic Stingrays. Nevertheless, I will assess the needs of the Fastback and slowly aquire the needed parts before I take it down for restoration. My desire is to finish the Stingray before I start on the Fastback.
My question surrounds the possibility of switching or upgrading either/both of the bikes to a 2-speed Bendix 28 hole kickback hub. I suspect that the frame rail widths will accomodate the hub and the only variance, if there is a variance at all, could be a difference in spoke lengths. I do not have a 2-speed hub for comparative measurements, so I am unsure what changes would be required. 
Could anybody advise me as to what modifications, if any at all, would be required to perform this hub change from single-to-2-speed?  Are their different 28 spoke hubs (if I chose this upgrade, should I look for one or another version only of the hub?), etc.
The modifications to upgrade to a 3 or 5 speed is not feasible for me.
Any help or suggestions would be helpful.
Thanks,
Oldtimer


----------

